# Experience and Crew Required for Chartering



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I want to charter a 32-38 ft sailboat in BVI this fall.

I''ve been sailing for three years, mostly singlehanding on a Cal-20 in Santa Monica Bay about twice a month on average. I also frequently daysail on a Newport 30 as the only crew.

I''ve skippered two overnight cruises to Catalina Island on an Islander 28 where I picked up moorings. On these two cruises my crew consisted of one and two people who had no experience sailing.

I also went on a 4-day cruise up to the Channel Islands last summer as the only crew on the Newport 30 where we anchored twice.

Most recently, I completed a five-day cruise/course in the Sea of Cortez on a Coronado 34, where it was just me and the instructor, and I received ASA certification for the levels up to and including Bareboat Chartering.

My question is will I be able to charter a boat even though my crew will consist of just one other guy who will have only very limited sailing experience on a Capri 14.2?

Thanks.

Greg.


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Greg9,

From what you write, it seems to me that you should have no troubles. Handling the boat is only one aspect of skippering. If your judgment is sound, and you have even mediocre navigational skills, the BVIs are usually a pretty easy cruising ground.

If your chartering crewman is a good learner, then so much the better. My advice when you go is to just take it slow and easy with all your maneuvering (anchoring, mooring pickup, docking) and put your training to work.

Have a great time!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Greg,
I have been to the BVIs and I have similar experience to you. I have ASA certs in Basic, Coastal Navigation, and Bareboating. 
In addition I have about 1000 inland lake miles (Great Lakes) and about 2000 blue water miles. Like the one post stated the BVIs are an easy place to sail. You will do fine with your experience.

If you want to talk more, please email me or call. 

Tony Amos
[email protected]
317 984 6878 Home
765 451 7029 Work


----------



## meolsen (Apr 5, 2003)

I just returned from BVI (sunsail) on a 40-footer with me and my wife. The two of us had no problems anchoring and mooring all around the islands. While I''ve been doing day sails for years, my wife has only 2 years under her sail belt -- we had never done overnights. It was just fine.

If you wish, you can often take a skipper for one or two days just to get comfortable on the boat, then drop him/her off. 

Michael


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you all for your replies. I''m gonna give it a shot.


----------

